

Tell HN: 'd' Shortcut - Full screen compose window in GMail - blcArmadillo

A common complaint of the &quot;recent&quot; GMail redesign was the small compose window. My muscle memory failed me today and I hit the &#x27;d&#x27; key to delete a message. To my surprise a full screen compose window opened in a new tab. This shortcut has probably been available forever but I just found it today and figured others might benefit from this as well. It also doesn&#x27;t have a lot of the GMail elements (chat, tags, etc), making it a rather nice distraction free way to compose email.<p>NOTE: You must have shortcuts enabled in your settings for this to work
======
ck2
There is an extension available on both chrome and firefox that makes gmail
use the old interface.

Restored sanity to my life. What a relief it was.

